
Debugging data flows in reactive programs - nuriaion
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/06/29/debugging-data-flows-in-reactive-programs/
======
godelmachine
I was surprised to know that Verilog is a type of reactive programming
language, which basically responds to multiple events of clock propagation and
signal transfer.

Why not VHDL then?

------
meta_AU
When reading through the problem statement I started wondering why a
distributed tracing system, like Zipkin, wouldn't work. A microservice
architecture seems very similar to most reactive programming systems, and
distributed tracing is just the equivalent of some really nice tooling ontop
of printf.

Seems like a debugger for reactive systems should be let you attach to a
running graph and extract/visualise traces.

~~~
hermanb
It would work, and actually that is a great idea for the situations where
applications are actually deployed and running in production, if it can be
enabled on demand.

The advantages of RxFiddle above Zipkin-likes are: \- the means to extract the
right information. The tool integrates with RxJS, and the format is universal
accross Rx’s of other languages. \- the visualization which is a better fit,
compared to trace spans. I didn’t use Zipkin in practice though, does it have
other visualizations than spans?

Of course RxFiddle is nothing like zipkin in terms of how polished it is and
how much it is carried by the community. RxFiddle so far has been my research
result and while it is open source, I’ve not received contributions, so feel
free to share more insights or efforts!

